# March 1, 2022 trip report



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

So March 1, we drove 386 mi (618 km) for $16.74 (US) or ~5.23 gallons (19.8 l). We left about 7 AM and were home about 5 PM with two, Supercharger sessions.

On the way up, I dropped her off at the front door of a general purpose store where the bathrooms are located. Then I put the car on a Supercharger and did 'the walk' to the facilities. We grabbed a quick breakfast and back on the road in about 45 minutes.

On the way back, she choose to nap while I visited the facilities. When I got back in under 15 minutes, we had enough charge to reach home with plenty of reserve, ~15 miles. She napped pretty much the rest of the way home while AutoPilot and Full Self Driving beta were my co-pilot.

Our EV is a 2019 Tesla Model 3 Standard Range Plus. She drove the first leg and I did the last two. Using navigation way-points, we avoided a 10 mile (16 km) road construction backup by taking secondary roads. I used the return trip for an ad hoc training class on headwinds, measured by flags, and the effect on EV range.

Bob Wilson


----------

